# Capturing the Sickness...



## surfaceone (Mar 28, 2010)

Greetings,

 I missed the very short window of non-raininess today, so stayed home and played with me camera. I love the Sick ones. Trying to capture the true essence and rainbow of colors is harder than it looks, at least as far as my limited photographic skills are concerned.

 This one is very subtle, but has a positively pink "glow" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was mostly unsuccessful at getting the glow on that one, I think. Hope you'll bear with me while I try again with some commons.






 pretty close.

 Whittemore's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Summer of '68 Edition...

 Phillips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Got pretty close on this one.











  19th Century stardust...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 29, 2010)

Very cool! I love that look too!                                    Joe
 P.S. love the 'flakes' left on the board....


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 29, 2010)

I guess you're down with the sickness. Nice pics.


----------



## glass man (Mar 29, 2010)

WOW THAT HEROIN BOTTLE IS NICE!


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 29, 2010)

It's always a good time when you pick up a bottle you dug a decade ago and the sickness sprinkles out...






 ..or when you hold a blah bottle up to the light and find a magnificent rainbow effect shining through...






 ..my favorite of all is the combo of etching and gasoline patina.. even the way it smells is delightful...


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks Charlie,

*I love the Rainbow Pabst!* "Garcon, I'll have the Long Branch Combo, please."


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Mar 30, 2010)

great post charlie, thanx for sharing
 with us.........

 diggin' weather on the way folks......

 jim


----------



## Plumbata (Mar 30, 2010)

That Terp-Heroin is a pretty darn good bottle. Did you dig that one?

 Nice job on capturing the iridescence surf!


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 30, 2010)

Howdy Stephen,

 Yeah, I did dig it. It was the last item to come outta a litttle dump that serviced 3 houses. I got run off and had my digginz dozed by the developers. First and only one of these I've dug.

 So what about irridescent examples from the Plumbata Collection? 

 I hope I'm not the only person that likes the sickies. I'd like to see some photos of your favorites, if you like this effect... And if you don't like it, maybe a picture of a profound sickie bebore the tumble.

 I do appreciate the exquisitely sick.


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 30, 2010)

You're definitely not the only one Surf, but I think we might be slightly outnumbered.. here's my "sick ward" ..the bottles I keep and cherish not despite their ailments, but because of them... that Pabst needs to be in a window, let me know if you have a window I can send it to...


----------



## Stardust (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey this was the greatest sick post ever!
 Thanks for posting Capturing the Sickness.... [8D]
 star~*


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 9, 2010)

In the wild...


----------

